# [Build Log] 100g in wall vivarium



## EXODUS1500 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello everyone, I thought I would share my adventure in making my vivarium.

We had a breakfast nook thing between out living and dining room, and I was discussing tanks with the lady, and she looked over at the area and asked if I could put one in the wall.... SOLD!

And so it has begun!

The wall before:









The other Side, just after destruction started:









random shots:


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome. Look forward to the progress!


----------



## EXODUS1500 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks! Here is some more pics of the progress:


















Next 3 are pics of the water feature and driftwood


----------



## Dawna (Jan 18, 2015)

Looks amazing! Subscribed!

Dawna


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Subscribed! This looks rad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EXODUS1500 (Jan 19, 2009)

Quick little update. been working on some hardscaping. Next update should have some fake rocks that I have been working on in it.


----------



## EXODUS1500 (Jan 19, 2009)

A couple more pics.


----------



## TapDart91 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thats awesome great work can't wait to see how it look once plants start hitting the tank


----------



## frogpecker (Mar 20, 2013)

Very cool design. I'll be reading along. Thanks for posting so many great pictures.


----------



## EXODUS1500 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a few different inhabitants in mind, but was wondering what you all thought would be the best frog to use all of the space. 

The dimensions are:
36" High x 42" Wide x 21" Deep

Thanks!


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Looks fun, acrylic front I'm guessing?

You know, there is some more room above that you're wasting... 


-Andrew


Smiling when unhappy makes you happier. 
Transcribed via Siri.


----------



## EXODUS1500 (Jan 19, 2009)

Got a little further. I am waiting for some cork bark to finish off the bare left wall, and I need to finish off the right corner cork bark piece which is going to an access panel to the waterfall and fogger. 

Of course I have to finish all the outside trim work so it doesn't look like a disaster. haha

Also, I'm thinking the tank will house a horde of Highland Bronze Auratus. I want something that uses all of the space and my lover doesn't like galacts as much as I do, so this seems like a good compromise. Anyone else have suggestions?


----------



## EXODUS1500 (Jan 19, 2009)

Working on the trim for the front:


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

That beast looks good. Even in a tank that size, though, I would be hesitant to use the wandering Jew or the Phlebodium.


----------



## EXODUS1500 (Jan 19, 2009)

epiphytes etc. said:


> That beast looks good. Even in a tank that size, though, I would be hesitant to use the wandering Jew or the Phlebodium.


I plan on a lot of pruning with the Wandering Jew, as far as the fern goes, I have never had one before, but I thought they only got a foot tall. I will just see how it goes, I assume its not an invasive plant, so I can remove it if I dont like its size.


----------



## EXODUS1500 (Jan 19, 2009)

Got the stream and fogger working.


----------



## EXODUS1500 (Jan 19, 2009)

Added some more plants and did a little more work:


----------



## steve8855 (Apr 24, 2012)

so how to you assess the tank is it only from the top?

looks awesome by the way


----------



## EXODUS1500 (Jan 19, 2009)

steve8855 said:


> so how to you assess the tank is it only from the top?
> 
> looks awesome by the way


There is a hidden access door for feeding on the left side. For main access, the entire front panel lifts off as one piece. I'll have to get some pics of how it works.


----------

